# Sexing varadero...



## Nigel Moses (Oct 7, 2010)

I have these two varadero that I am hoping are 1.1 but I have yet to hear any calling. Both animals are around 8 months out of the water if not more. One looks definite female to me. What does everyone think? First picture is of what I believe to be the male and the second, female. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

Do you have any pictures of both them next to each other? The second one does look female, I'm a little iffy on the first one though.


----------



## Nigel Moses (Oct 7, 2010)

Here is another photo of the hopeful male. Sorry I do not have any photos of them side by side. If I do in fact have a male, shouldn't I have heard calling by now?


----------



## btcope (Jan 7, 2009)

reminds me of an anecdote by doug (member: pumilo) ... he thought he had two females so he started misting like a mad man to be sure before he traded for another male ... i believe he misted 4x/day for about 48 hours then he found eggs...

granted, his frogs may have been older than yours ... i can't seem to find that thread at the moment. maybe he'll pipe in soon and tell the story better than i could.

-brett


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

last pic posted looks more male....the fat one is hard to tell...looks just like a fatty fat fat. What I mean is its fat to the point definition is difficult to distinguish but I would guess female. 

Play the heck out of this video on a frequent basis and see if you can coherse him into calling. Are they being housed together?


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

btcope said:


> reminds me of an anecdote by doug (member: pumilo) ... he thought he had two females so he started misting like a mad man to be sure before he traded for another male ... i believe he misted 4x/day for about 48 hours then he found eggs...
> 
> granted, his frogs may have been older than yours ... i can't seem to find that thread at the moment. maybe he'll pipe in soon and tell the story better than i could.
> 
> -brett


Hey Brett, Doug here. That's pretty close. Here's the cut and paste. _Here's the story, we were starting to suspect two females. Someone posted looking for a trade so we decided we better try to figure it out! Upped to three times a day and within two or three days I caught him calling. Within another two or three days we had eggs! First clutch was good! Those might end up being your frogs!
Now I've moved his viv onto the rack right above another pair of Varadero, (and yes, I'm just rubbing that in again!), and last night the two males (one in each viv) were calling like crazy trying to show the other one up! Then I caught the second guy all snuggled up to his girl! fingers crossed for them to start now! _
Here is the thread. http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/breeding-eggs-tadpoles/63842-calling-behaviours-2.html
The second set still hasn't started but we have about a dozen in the water from the first pair!
So he would not call for the longest time...now he can't be silenced!


----------



## btcope (Jan 7, 2009)

I knew you'd pipe in! Now tell those tads to morph out already; I need to get on your list.


----------



## Nigel Moses (Oct 7, 2010)

Thank you so much for all the responses. They are housed together. The playing of the video is a great idea but they are housed right next to a breeding pair of Tarapoto. The Tarapoto male is a calling machine, correct me if I am wrong but wouldn't the Tarapoto calling entice him into calling as well.


----------



## Nigel Moses (Oct 7, 2010)

A few weeks ago I even separated them for around a week with no calling from either frog.


----------



## Nigel Moses (Oct 7, 2010)

Here is yet another photo of the hopeful female.


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

I have a 4.1 group and the main way I distinguish the female is that she is about 25% larger than all the males. She is definitely plumper, as well.

Richard.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Mine was fully a year old before his first tiny call. Then...good eggs in less than a week!


----------



## clownphisher (May 10, 2010)

D3monic I use your video all the time to get my male to call. LOL


----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 27, 2004)

I used the video today and it helped ID two males...thanks.

David


----------



## Nigel Moses (Oct 7, 2010)

clownphisher said:


> D3monic I use your video all the time to get my male to call. LOL


Would a Tarapoto male in the next cage get my potential male to call or should I attempt to play the Varadero video?


----------



## shrum (Dec 1, 2008)

just got three varadero this weekend great looking frogs... good luck on the possible pair.


----------



## Nigel Moses (Oct 7, 2010)

I just played that video and the Tarapoto male in the cage next to the varadero was quite agitated, hahahaha. He immediately came to the front of the terrarium and began calling. This is great, I love how interactive they are!


----------



## Gumby (May 27, 2010)

Nice! I picked up a 2.1.1 group of Varadero this past Saturday and the males started calling in their transport cups! I didn't even put them into QT yet  The first day I had them in QT it seemed like the males never stopped calling hehe. Now they call here and there, but still it's nice to have a frog that I can hear finally. Hope you have a pair!


----------



## Nigel Moses (Oct 7, 2010)

Gumby said:


> Nice! I picked up a 2.1.1 group of Varadero this past Saturday and the males started calling in their transport cups! I didn't even put them into QT yet  The first day I had them in QT it seemed like the males never stopped calling hehe. Now they call here and there, but still it's nice to have a frog that I can hear finally. Hope you have a pair!


Thank you I am hoping to but still no calling and the Tarapoto next to them calls all the time, he's a great father!


----------



## miko12 (Mar 25, 2011)

If 2 males are housed in the same viv, would both call or just the dominant male?


----------



## btcope (Jan 7, 2009)

miko12 said:


> If 2 males are housed in the same viv, would both call or just the dominant male?


depends on the setup. i think that if it were large enough for each male to establish his own territory with enough visual barriers, you may get two callers. however, i've heard through friends and folk on here that a dominant male can often scare a smaller male into keeping his mouth shut. my male was kept with his brothers/sisters in a group for a long time before he came to me. he was thought to be a female and never said a word... then when the previous owner separated everyone out into individual tanks, he started hollering soon after...


----------

